# Glenn Ross on britishstrongman.co.uk



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

NOT TO BE MISSED!!!!!!!!!On Monday night at 8 the daddy Glenn Ross will be doing a live q&a session this is a great opportunity to pick the brains of a legend of the sport Www.britishstrongman.co.uk/forum


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Legend !


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

'WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!!!'

Legend.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Meet time loads of times he's a nice guy, just not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Meet time loads of times he's a nice guy, just not the sharpest tool in the shed


Im not telling him !


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Does Glenn Ross still compete/train ?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Gym-pig said:


> Im not telling him !


No me neither


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

got the boat to scotland back in feb, when i aprked my car on the boat, i got out, and guy behind me jumped out of his car which was quite small, once he got out, the car rose 6ft and i looked, and theres glenn rooss lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll be on si , I'll drop you a pm later aswell mate .


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Glenn is a really intelligent fella I don't know where your getting that he's not very bright


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

On here or on Brit strongman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> On here or on Brit strongman


just pm`d on brit SM mate .


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

he has done alot for strongman in the uk and comes across as a gen guy on tv


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Be interesting to find out what he's up to nowadays.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

It's just getting started now get your questions in quick cos their mounting up and he can only give us an hour


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

couldnt get there on the day, but read up since, well worth reading, seems a nice guy


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Legend? I don't think so.

He was a big fish in a little pond IMO. 5x uk's strongest man yet never stepped up to WSM. Wonder why?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> 'WHO'S YOUR DADDY!!!!!'
> 
> Legend.


Lol. Not sure its YOUR. Haha Glenn Ross in porno.

Who's THE Daddy


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

legend


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Legend? I don't think so.
> 
> He was a big fish in a little pond IMO. 5x uk's strongest man yet never stepped up to WSM. Wonder why?


Still one massive fish. I'd say he is a UK strongman legend even if he didn't go WSM and you don't consider him a worldwide legend.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Legend? I don't think so.
> 
> He was a big fish in a little pond IMO. 5x uk's strongest man yet never stepped up to WSM. Wonder why?


Think you'll find Glenn did step up to wsm problem was he wasn't mobile enough .


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Wasn't mobile enough? But he's mobile enough to win UK Strongest man five times!!

Wasn't good enough more like!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Wasn't mobile enough? But he's mobile enough to win UK Strongest man five times!!
> 
> Wasn't good enough more like!!


Yes wasn't mobile enough , go watch the episodes of Glenn at wsm you'll see strength is good enough but he just wasn't mobile enough .

Glenn has done far more for UK strongman behind the scenes than any other up until daz arranged europes in Leeds .

Don't get why your slating one of the uks best athletes .


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Glenn Ross was and will always be a legend in the sport of Strongman, and that's from someone who never used to be as interested in it. Ppl like Geoff Capes, Jon Pall, Bill Kaz, were the daddies when I was growing up, then big Glenn was UK's main man. I remember him at world level. I also remember Gary Taylor ! Someone you never hear about anymore.

Glenn wasn't just a great strongman, but a true character


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm just saying that if he REALLY wanted to be competitive at world level he would have made the effort to get as fit and 'mobile' to compete at that level. And yes he may have been one of uk's greatest strongman, but come on, calling a strong bloke who weighs in excess of 30 stone an athlete? Please!!!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

He's just not my vision of what an athlete should look like. I can't deny he was up there with the best on a national level. He doesn't 'look' like a strongman/athlete. To me, if I had never seen him before and didn't know who he was or what he did. I'd think he was just some huge fat bloke.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I'm just saying that if he REALLY wanted to be competitive at world level he would have made the effort to get as fit and 'mobile' to compete at that level. *And yes he may have been one of uk's greatest strongman, but come on, calling a strong bloke who weighs in excess of 30 stone an athlete? Please!!!*





SILV3RBACK said:


> He's just not my vision of what an athlete should look like. I can't deny he was up there with the best on a national level. He doesn't 'look' like a strongman/athlete. To me, if I had never seen him before and didn't know who he was or what he did. I'd think he was just some huge fat bloke.


Not sure if troll?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha. Yeah, I hang out under bridges waiting for goats!!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Haha. Yeah, I hang out under bridges waiting for goats!!!


How original...

"Athlete - Noun

A person who is proficient in sports and other forms of physical exercise." - He is VERY good in strongman, therefore, he is an athlete. I take it you don't think bodybuilders are either because they "just stand on stage?"


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> How original...
> 
> "Athlete - Noun
> 
> A person who is proficient in sports and other forms of physical exercise." - He is VERY good in strongman, therefore, he is an athlete. I take it you don't think bodybuilders are either because they "just stand on stage?"


But you know they are because of how they look and you know what they do to get onstage, training, diet etc.

strongmen aren't judged on how they look. But to Joe Public it would be more commercial and beneficial at least to look like a strongman.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> But you know they are because of how they look and you know what they do to get onstage, training, diet etc.
> 
> strongmen aren't judged on how they look. But to Joe Public it would be more commercial and beneficial at least to look like a strongman.


But he is judged on his strength.. Not how he looks..


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes he is. But wouldn't anyone given the choice like to look like they are strong as well as being strong. Maybe he is happy with how he looks. Maybe he couldn't give a toss. But his look is not very appealing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SILV3RBACK said:


> He's just not my vision of what an athlete should look like. I can't deny he was up there with the best on a national level. He doesn't 'look' like a strongman/athlete. To me, if I had never seen him before and didn't know who he was or what he did. I'd think he was just some huge fat bloke.


the point of strongman is to be strong so looking like you can run 100 metres is not needed , providing that you can pick up a heavy object from its starting point to its finish point is the only requirement of strongman however nowadays it has leaned more towards being fitter and an all round athlete .

and lets be clear who really cares what your vision of an athlete is .


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> the point of strongman is to be strong so looking like you can run 100 metres is not needed , providing that you can pick up a heavy object from its starting point to its finish point is the only requirement of strongman however nowadays it has leaned more towards being fitter and an all round athlete .
> 
> and lets be clear who really cares what your vision of an athlete is .


Fitter all round athlete. Exactly. Not a fat [email protected]@k.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Fitter all round athlete. Exactly. Not a fat [email protected]@k.


puerile childish drivel is all you can spout .

if you think glenn ross was sh1t then your saying every other strongman he beat to the 5 titles are just as sh1t .

really not sure why you hate a 5 time uk`s strongest man so much and i`ll add that yes although he was circa 30 stone he also beat more stream lined athlete`s in his 5 title wins so regardless of what you see as an athlete the fact remains glenn beat them .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> He's just not my vision of what an athlete should look like. I can't deny he was up there with the best on a national level. He doesn't 'look' like a strongman/athlete. To me, if I had never seen him before and didn't know who he was or what he did. I'd think he was just some huge fat bloke.


A strongman could look like a skinny cvnt (doubtful)or a michellin man,the point is he wins the comp for strength.Not kiss myself looks,you are confused


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yes he is. But wouldn't anyone given the choice like to look like they are strong as well as being strong. Maybe he is happy with how he looks. Maybe he couldn't give a toss. But his look is not very appealing.


Glenn Ross did what he had to do to get that superhuman strength. There is a pay off between being strong and being athletic. I cannot think of one single strongman who'd break the 15 second mark at the 100m. But then I can't think of one 100m sprinter who could lift 600lbs and ask who their daddy was.

Mass moves mass <<<<<< That's the best statement i've ever heard.

Your arguement that he could have been better if he was more athletic is ridiculous, look at this










You know who that is ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> He's just not my vision of what an athlete should look like. I can't deny he was up there with the best on a national level. He doesn't 'look' like a strongman/athlete. To me, if I had never seen him before and didn't know who he was or what he did. I'd think he was just some huge fat bloke.


I get asked if i am a strongman all over the place,i am 400 lb plus,is that a connection do you think(as it happens i am strong enough but not near The daddy)Show some respect for a national treasure mate,


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Glenn Ross did what he had to do to get that superhuman strength. There is a pay off between being strong and being athletic. I cannot think of one single strongman who'd break the 15 second mark at the 100m. But then I can't think of one 100m sprinter who could lift 600lbs and ask who their daddy was.
> 
> Mass moves mass <<<<<< That's the best statement i've ever heard.
> 
> ...


Who is it ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> Who is it ?


Glenn Ross lol he was a bodybuilder many moons ago .


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> Glenn Ross lol he was a bodybuilder many moons ago .


His face looks weird ?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Fitter all round athlete. Exactly. Not a fat [email protected]@k.


You talk s**t mate look at Žydr?nas Savickas world class strong man and has a belly now tell me he's not an athlete.

A for glen Ross he came 3rd in the Arnold strong man in 2005 only 5 points behind Žydr?nas Savickas.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

But Big Z has won multiple WSM titles. Glenn Ross has dominated UK strongman. Nothing more. I would have loved him to step up and compete with the best in the world, but it wasn't to be.

I'm not saying he isn't good. He obviously is. I just don't like how he looks. He's not an advert for health and fitness. As its been mentioned, he did what he did to get the job done. Still would have liked him to go up against the best in the world though at WSM.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally don't think BB'ers are athletes but would class strong men as athletes as they have to perform athletic feats in order to win events, whereas a BB'er just has to look a certain way and it matters not how he achieved that look.


----------

